# My boxed wine 2013



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is what I am doing this year for boxed wine. I haven't decided if it is finished or not. I think so, but if you have any ideas, I am up for it.



















Pino grigio and pino noir, obviously. Thoughts?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Those turned out really cool! I love it too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creative, likey likey!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I am really happy with how they turned out. Now I just have two boxes of wine that I am not allowed to touch for TWO WEEKS. Sheesh. Poor planning on my part. haha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

These are awesome..will have to make for my niece!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

really cool idea! I was thinking I can try this but with something kid friendly


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the concept!!! I might have to borrow this idea. Thanx for posting!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you got it covered there. Great idea.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

katemsingleton said:


> Thanks guys.  I am really happy with how they turned out. Now I just have two boxes of wine that I am not allowed to touch for TWO WEEKS. Sheesh. Poor planning on my part. haha


:jol: Oh my gosh....two boxes....two weeks....You have SUCH self control....


----------

